# Progesterone inj



## coders_rock! (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what code to bill for Progesterone 200mg? Can you bill for the administration, if so, what code should be used.

Thank you,


----------



## Leandra (Nov 17, 2011)

In the HCPCS book Progesterone is listed as J2675 per 50mg. If 200mg is what is documented then I would bill J2675, quantity of 4 with admin code 96372.


----------



## coders_rock! (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Leandra, have a blessed day!


----------

